#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Plotter HP 500plus A1

## linakotroni

Σχεδόν καινούργιο, δικτυακό, με δώρο τη βάση.
Μέγεθος Α1

----------

